# Big boy Stingray



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 7, 2021)

My rather large neighbor 6'3" 265lbs  wanted me to make him up a Stingray and I talked him into something he could actually ride for more then 5 minutes. This is what I came up with , he should be psyched. Now all he need is to get patched in to our chapter and we will have a new Sargent at Arms.


----------



## phantom (Sep 7, 2021)

I could see that seat hoop folding up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 7, 2021)

phantom said:


> I could see that seat hoop folding up.



Is that you on your boat? I'm going to tell him to be careful, he lives around the corner and I will have to come up with something custom if it does.


----------



## phantom (Sep 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is that you on your boat? I'm going to tell him to be careful, he lives around the corner and I will have to come up with something custom if it does.



Yes, we were on the lake yesterday.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Sep 7, 2021)

Cool! What year bars did you use?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 8, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> Cool! What year bars did you use?



Thanks,they are are a Wald, close to the '70 and later style.


----------

